

Happy Prime Year - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/69/Happy-prime-year/

======
mad44
2011 is also the sum of 11 CONSECUTIVE prime numbers:
2011=157+163+167+173+179+181+191+193+197+199+211
<http://twitter.com/#!/mathematicsprof>

------
aeurielesn
2011 is a Sexy Prime[1] too.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexy_prime>

~~~
ourfrank
How? A sexy prime seems to be a pair of prime numbers, not one number.

2011 is, like 2017, a prime number. Therefore (2011, 2017) is a sexy prime, or
a pair of prime numbers where one is larger than the other by 6.

------
solipsist
The prime years in the 21st century and the differences of their
differences...of their differences.

2003 2011 2017 2027 2029 2039 2053 2063 2069 2081 2083 2087 2089 2099

8 6 10 2 10 14 10 6 12 2 4 2 10

2 4 8 8 4 4 4 6 10 2 2 8

2 4 0 4 0 0 2 4 8 0 6

2 4 4 4 0 2 2 4 8 6

2 0 0 4 2 0 2 4 2

2 0 4 2 2 2 2 2

2 4 2 0 0 0 0

2 2 2 0 0 0

0 0 2 0 0

0 2 2 0

2 0 2

2 2

0

This does not always result in 0 at the end. For example, the differences of
the first eight primes:

1 2 2 4 2 4 2

1 0 2 2 2 2

1 2 0 0 0

1 2 0 0

1 2 0

1 2

1

Here is what it looks like with better formatting:
<http://i.imgur.com/BuPij.png>

~~~
thyrsus
Is there some interesting result in number theory that led you to take the
absolute value of the differences?

~~~
solipsist
I wish I could say I knew of some interesting result, but I did it only out of
fascination. However, if you look closely at the two triangles, you can see
some interesting pattens. For example, they each have a triangle of 0's on the
right side of them, bordered by 2's. I think I remember reading about this
occurrence (which I'm pretty sure appears in more places than just these two
triangles I happened to choose), but I can't seem to remember where.

4 2 2 2 2 2

2 0 0 0 0

2 0 0 0

2 0 0

2 0

0 2 2 2 2

2 0 0 0

2 0 0

2 0

------
bkhl
2/2/2011 is a prime number day, since 222011 is a prime ;)

------
meric
Today's date also happens to be 1/1/11.

~~~
cd34
You wrote it wrong, the date doesn't come first, it is 1/1/11.

------
juiceandjuice
Happy Full nibble day. 255

~~~
cd34
nibble would max at 15, byte is 255. But good thinking. :)

~~~
juiceandjuice
Haha yeah, I'm a little drunk-over.

